# Google- When Everyday Foods Are Hard to Digest - Wall Street Journal



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*When Everyday Foods Are Hard to Digest**Wall Street Journal**Irritable bowel syndrome* (*IBS*) has long baffled gastro-intestinal experts. Some think it is caused by imbalances in gut bacteria; others point to psychological stress. Now, a small but growing contingent of specialists is focusing on food intolerances *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

